# Xxx



## jowwy (11 Sep 2021)

I’m going to be building my own greenhouse. Ive already got a base to sort of start from. But its not going to be rack and shelf type greenhouse, its going to based around this design



So a U shaped base, two long beds will be 1.2mtr long, 600 deep, 600 wide…..the end bed will be 1.7mtrs long, 600 deep and 1mtr wide….

the greenhouse structure will be built out of 3x2 rough cut and 4mm twinwall polycarbonate sheets. 21 sheets in all.

I have the base which i will convert into the above shape and will update as i go along

Starting point


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> I’m going to be building my own greenhouse. Ive already got a base to sort of start from. But its not going to be rack and shelf type greenhouse, its going to based around this design
> 
> View attachment 608742
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## jowwy (12 Sep 2021)

So yesterday i started dismantling the bed and moving the soil around, all the beds will be lined with black/blue rubble bags or old compost bags, to slow down the rotting of the timber and so the wood doesnt suck the fluid out of the beds.

i will also reinforce the structure with cross braces within the beds to stop them bulging out at the sides.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2021)

Come on Jowwers, chop chop. We need an update, with write up and pictures, ever couple of hours please!


----------



## jowwy (15 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Come on Jowwers, chop chop. We need an update, with write up and pictures, ever couple of hours please!


sorrys Drag's, but im in the office til 1 ( at home) , but i will have some more pics later


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2021)

Can't you throw a sickie. You look very pale, and that cough....


----------



## jowwy (15 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Van't you throw a sickie. You look very pale, and that cough....


ive booked two hours off this afternoon to crack on with it, in the suuuunshine


----------



## jowwy (15 Sep 2021)

im actually thinking of the window structure while i work........benefits of having my workspace in front of the window looking over the garden, i can see all i build and enjoy it while i work


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2021)

Dissapointing lack of updates Jowwers! 😉


----------



## jowwy (16 Sep 2021)

Window structures starting to go up now….and decided on a pent roof going from right to left and putting a water butt in behind

Not easy to photo now, but ive tried as best i can……and even though im building it alone, its all bang straight on the spirit level


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Sep 2021)

Would be good to have an opening vent in the roof [unless you're happy to just leave the door open] when it gets hot.


----------



## jowwy (16 Sep 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Would be good to have an opening vent in the roof [unless you're happy to just leave the door open] when it gets hot.


im having two windows to open one each side for a cross flow of air and maybe one on the end too…..


----------



## jowwy (17 Sep 2021)

Got more timber arriving later today to finish the whole structure, but i wont be adding the twin wall panels or the roof til next spring....im also going to paint the whole structure black.....as even though timber order was supposed to be all the same grade and color, it never turns out that way


----------



## jowwy (17 Sep 2021)

No updates as timber didnt arrive til 5 and it was a tad chilly by then……more work tmrw


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2021)

Well as it was sunday today…i did exactly what i wanted to do.

Absolutely nothing, just chilled and watched the footy, so zero updates im afraid


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> but its getting hard to take photos now


Ah, power saws and fingers don't mix, do they?


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Ah, power saws and fingers don't mix, do they?


its just the size of the structure and al other structures around it.......its just hard to get a decent pic now


----------



## jowwy (3 Oct 2021)

Looks like a week or so of good weather after this weekend, so the big saw will be coming back out to finish the greenhouse and maybe start some autumn onions and garlic……


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2021)

Finished all the framework today and started to paint it all in ducksback black for rough sawn timber. Looks really good now and sits back in the space better………im done now until the spring.

Need to save up some money now for the big deck cover job in spring as its going to be 7.5mtrs long and 4mtrs width……gonna be big job on my lonesome


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Looks like a week or so of good weather after this weekend, so the big saw will be coming back out to finish the greenhouse and maybe start some autumn onions and garlic……


Are you thinking of putting autumn garlic in your greenhouse? If so I'd advise against it as the autumn planted types require a cold period to crop properly.


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are you thinking of putting autumn garlic in your greenhouse? If so I'd advise against it as the autumn planted types require a cold period to crop properly.


Im not now paul, ive run out of energy tbh…..so wont be finishing the greenhose til spring, but i could have put the garlic into the other grow beds outside of the greenhouse.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Oct 2021)

It looks really well built. You mentioned polycarbonate glazing..... are you thinking of glazing the walls with twin wall? It would be a shame not to be able to gaze in on your growing crops from the outside of your magnificent edifice.


----------



## jowwy (11 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It looks really well built. You mentioned polycarbonate glazing..... are you thinking of glazing the walls with twin wall? It would be a shame not to be able to gaze in on your growing crops from the outside of your magnificent edifice.


It will be twinwall polycarb, already got the 28 panels in the mancave waiting to be fitted


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2021)

Looking good Jowwers. You going for polycarbonate sheet, or the twinwall stuff?


----------



## jowwy (11 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Looking good Jowwers. You going for polycarbonate sheet, or the twinwall stuff?


1 x Twinwall 10mm sheet for the whole roof
28 x twinwall 4mm panels for the windows and door


----------



## Colin Grigson (12 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> All the external timber painted.....just the internals now and its ready for the polycarb
> 
> View attachment 613224


That wood stain is very chic - love that !


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> That wood stain is very chic - love that !


Its ducksback in Black, its got a wax within it and the water beads off it rather than soaking into it.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

Looks like it'll be snug and warm in the cooler weather. A nice place to sneak out for a puff on the old pipe.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Looks like it'll be snug and warm in the cooler weather. A nice place to sneak out for a puff on the old pipe.


I got the man cave for that, but alas im a non smoker and non drinker


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Looks like it'll be snug and warm in the cooler weather. A nice place to sneak out for a puff on the old pipe.


yup sorry drags, i have never smoked and stopped drinking around 12yrs ago now.........


----------



## stephec (14 Oct 2021)

That's a lovely looking job there, there's something strangely satisfying about being in your greenhouse with the doors and windows shut, all wrapped up warm when it's raining outside.


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2021)

stephec said:


> That's a lovely looking job there, there's something strangely satisfying about being in your greenhouse with the doors and windows shut, all wrapped up warm when it's raining outside.


i'll only know that feeling next spring when its all finished......at the moment all the polycarb is in the man cave boxed up. ive just run out of energy for this year, as ive been nonstop doing projects since the start of this spring. So if its a dry warm weekend now, its just going to be used to chill on the deck ( which has grown to 6.2mtrs wide and 4.2mtrs out and still needs to grow another 1.2mtrs in width) and maybe dead head a few flowers if/when needed


----------



## jowwy (23 Jan 2022)

So i spent the morning painting the rest of the greenhouse. Its now all ready for the polycarb panels to be fitted and the roof……so i will get that ordered after pay day next month.

Then i just got to build the door, i got plenty of spare timber for that, so will get it built over the next few weeks and we be ready for spring.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jan 2022)

Roof ordered today - so hopefully it will be here in the next few days while the wind is still low and i can get it fitted......

got the the 10mm polycarb twinwall 2.7mtrs x 1.7mtrs....


----------



## jowwy (27 Jan 2022)

Roof just arrived for the greenhouse, not easy carrying that size polycarb in the wind and rain


----------



## All uphill (28 Jan 2022)

I've just discovered this thread.

Good work @jowwy !


----------



## jowwy (28 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> I've just discovered this thread.
> 
> Good work @jowwy !


Thanks Uphill......got lots more to do yet, but the polycarb panels will now be fitted over the weekend and also need to make the window down the side to, to allow ventilation throughout the summer


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2022)

You just need a 20 foot screen to hide the dead jungle in the neighbour's garden !


----------



## jowwy (28 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> You just need a 20 foot screen to hide the dead jungle in the neighbour's garden !


luckily enough, you cant see that at garden level due to the 7ft fences at that end lol


----------



## jowwy (6 Mar 2022)

With the greenhouse totally finished and filled with compost. I have now started growing lettuce, spring onions and betroot


----------

